# new 20 long pictuers



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ok new comp means pictures, these were taken yesterday


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

current live stock

fish: 
1 six-line warsee,
1 one clown.

inverts: 
2 mexican turbos
3 acestra
1 comon brittle star
2 red leg hermits
1 coral banded shrimp
1 emerald crab
1 ritteri anenome

Corals: 
ricordia rockcurrently 11 polyps but splitting quickly.








Button polyps
green leather, that is pissed of in the picture because i mooved it to make room for the nem 
green starpolyps


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cool looking tank. the ritteri looks great. good luck with him i heard they are hard to keep.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

they are supposed to be one of the hardest to keep, well see. My lighting is definately up to par, and all perameters are dead nuts except for for calcium which is high around 600.
the diy skimmer


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

600!!!! now that's some calcium, lol. what are you dosing, lol?!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i am dosing nothing, i think it is the salt i am using. It's oceanic and lots of people actually have problems getting their calcium levels down that use it. i dont know if excessive calcium is harmful to organisims, but i will be adding some lps soon so hopefuly they will bring my levels down some.

perams are as follows.

Phosphate 0ppm 
copper non detectable 
calcim around 600 
alk 9 dkh
ph 8.2 during day, 8.0 at night 
salinity 1.025 accorting to floating hydrometer, refractometer comes in this week








ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 5 or less


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice


----------

